# SWT oder  AWT als Download für Eclipse



## Kathy (23. Feb 2011)

Hey,
erst mal vorne weg ich bin Java Anfänger und hoffe das ihr versteht was ich meine :lol:

Also ich habe gehört es gibt "Add-On" für Eclipse (AWT oder SWT) mit dem man per drage and drope eine GUI erstellen kann.
Jetzt ist meine Frage wo bekomme ich die her, also hab schon ein wenig im Internet gesucht aber nichts gefunden was mir wircklich weiter geholfen hätte, und wie implementiere ich die in Eclipse????

???:L


LG
Kathy


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Feb 2011)

Installing WindowBuilder Pro - Google Java Developer Tools - Google Code


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2011)

Dazu hatten wir erst kürzlich einen Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/113577-benutzeroberflaechen-erstellen.html

Dieser Thread war sogar von dir Kathy..


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Feb 2011)

ah nice, da steht auch meine Meinung zu anfängern + Gui-Editoren, kann ichs mir sparen das nochmal zu schreiben. Siehe einfach hier. Ist ja praktisch


----------



## Kathy (23. Feb 2011)

Ja ich weiß xD
aber da hab ich ja nur nach den Programmen gefragt =)


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2011)

Kathy hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich weiß xD
> aber da hab ich ja nur nach den Programmen gefragt =)


Da hast du auch Links bekommen, hast du die Antworten denn gelesen?


----------

